# Question about memo rules



## lynnamir (10 Aug 2005)

I have heard that if you write a memo addressed to your CO that eventually it has to get there, and no one in the chain is allowed to deny it, only put their recommendations.  As well I have heard that memo's must be actioned within 21 days.  Does anyone know if either of these rumors are true and if so where I would find the references.  I have been all through the QR&O's, CFAO's and this site.
Thanks


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Aug 2005)

lynnamir said:
			
		

> I have heard that if you write a memo addressed to your CO that eventually it has to get there, and no one in the chain is allowed to deny it, only put their recommendations.  As well I have heard that memo's must be actioned within 21 days.  Does anyone know if either of these rumors are true and if so where I would find the references.  I have been all through the QR&O's, CFAO's and this site.
> Thanks



I believe you are mixing up a simple memo, and a redress of grievance.

Can you elaborate a bit, and be more specific regarding which of the above two (or a possible third) type of communication you are referring to?


----------



## Chief Clerk (10 Aug 2005)

Any memo addressed to the CO will normally be looked at by an Admin O or Adjt or G1 (All admin weenies) before it will end up on the CO's desk.  Probably your question will be answered correctly by one of the aforementioned and will not require the CO to add his or her two cents - unfortunately "most" CO's do not have very much time to look at a huge amouint of memos.  The very serious ones (career type, harassment type, etc) will 100% of the time make it to the CO but other lesser types of requests will be handled at a lower level (Adjt, G1, etc) leaving the CO time to deal with more pressing matters (Operations, budgets, training, etc).  So I believe it would depend on the content and urgency/importance of your memo.  Not saying "your" memo is not important, but in the bigger picture. . . the CO has no obligation to answer every memo.   Hope this answers your question.


----------



## lynnamir (11 Aug 2005)

Thank you both.  To elaborate, I was wondering if a memo put in for a request to be posted for example can be turned down by your troop WO or OC before it ever gets to the person you are trying to ask.  Also is there any time limit on memo's being actioned?


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Aug 2005)

lynnamir said:
			
		

> Thank you both.  To elaborate, I was wondering if a memo put in for a request to be posted for example can be turned down by your troop WO or OC before it ever gets to the person you are trying to ask.  Also is there any time limit on memo's being actioned?



Well - on the bare surface of it, and not knowing (nor desiring to know) the merits/circumstances of your request - yes, your Ch of Comd can stop such a memo.  That's part of what the Ch of Comd is FOR - handling things at the lowest possible level.  It MAY be that your Tp WO and Tp Comd are aware of circumstances and/or orders that would make such a request null and void in the present circumstances - just speculation on my part.

In the more general sense, administrative requests such as yours appears to be, have no need to actually hit the CO's "In Box".  A request such as yours, if not stopped at the Tp Comd level would proceed (probably through the Sqn 2IC, who would indicate the Sqn Comd's opinion of the request) to the Adjt.  The Adjt or CC would then, based on already known guidance (could be SOPs, could be SOs, could be past experience with similar situations, could be orders at an OGp) from the CO contact the Career Manager (I used to use email for this purpose), who would come back with whether such a posting is possible, and - listen carefully here - whether you could be REPLACED in a timely manner.  It was (in my experience) usually the lack of a timely replacement that tripped these types of requests up. 

As far as a time limit for reply - nope - there ain't one.

Having said all of that, and making absolutely NO value judgements vis a vis your request, have you considered QOL and/or Compassionate Posting?  Walk softly around these options - they are there for very specific reasons, and are NOT meant to facilitate a move just because you "wanna".

Again, not knowing the details of your circumstances, it is entirely possible that your Career Manager has already announced "no discretionary moves this year" - so your request cannot be filled by the system.  It's also possible that your reasons for wanting to move are considered frivolous by your Ch of Comd - I can think of many other reasons for denying such a request, but you get the idea.

I know it is hard to wrap your mind around the logic of such a decision making process when it involves you personally - DON'T give into the temptation to tell your Tp WO that you think it's BULLSHIT - no matter how much satisfaction that might give you for a split second, it WON'T help your situation.

I don't know if that helped or not, but my suggestion is that UNLESS there are SPECIFIC and CONCRETE reasons to request a QOL or Compassionate posting; you've asked the question, got the answer - now get on with your life and career, you'll be a much happier camper for it.

Take care.


----------



## lynnamir (11 Aug 2005)

Thanks, you've helped alot.  I don't know if it makes a difference but I asked because a friend of mine was trying to move from one Tp to another within the sqn.  She feels more suited to a field tp rather than an IS tp and was concerned her chain was not acting in her best interest.  I guess the best thing to do is wait until she hears about an opening and then volunteer.  Once again thanks for your advice.


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Aug 2005)

lynnamir said:
			
		

> Thanks, you've helped alot.   I don't know if it makes a difference but I asked because a friend of mine was trying to move from one Tp to another within the sqn.   She feels more suited to a field tp rather than an IS tp and was concerned her chain was not acting in her best interest.   I guess the best thing to do is wait until she hears about an opening and then volunteer.   Once again thanks for your advice.



It makes a difference - you weren't asking about a "Posting" - so disregard everything I said about QOL and Compassionate.

The remainder, however, remains true - without the involvement of the Career Manager.

Now that I know the WHOLE story, I can quite readily see her Tp WO denying her request - in fact in some ways I'm surprised it made it past her Det Comd.

However - the gist of what I said may help you in future.

Take care.


----------



## theleg1 (8 Mar 2006)

Does anyone know how long command has to answer a memo passed up the chain of cammand? I thought it was 7 days. As well could some one direct me to a link were this is in writing.

thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2006)

It would depend on what the Memo is about.  It may not need a reply.

If you are asking questions about the Redress of Grievance process, then that is a different matter, and should be asked as such.  A Memo is a piece of correspondence, nothing more, nothing less.  It is the Subject of the Memo that matters.


----------



## theleg1 (8 Mar 2006)

I am requesting leave without pay for 30 days, and I have not received a reply back yet in regards to this through my command. The chief clerk can not even tell me if they have it.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Mar 2006)

You should of stated a reply time period on the memo. ie.. "Reply no latter then 15 Mar 06".. not "Reply within a week of getting this memo." (That one don't fly well) Remember, you are requesting information, not playing the polite game. Demand the info on paper to CoC, and make sure you send out a Dist List to your Pl WO and Sect Commander so they can back you up on the issue.

Hope it helps a bit...Enjoy


----------



## cbt clk (8 Mar 2006)

I've also seen a tracer memo sent up through the CoC. Something along the lines of wanting to know were the issue stands and when you can reasonably hope for a reply. It is possibly it got misplaced. It happens....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Mar 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> You should of stated a reply time period on the memo. ie.. "Reply no latter then 15 Mar 06".. not "Reply within a week of getting this memo." (That one don't fly well) Remember, you are requesting information, not playing the polite game. Demand the info on paper to CoC, and make sure you send out a Dist List to your Pl WO and Sect Commander so they can back you up on the issue.
> 
> Hope it helps a bit...Enjoy



The word "please" doesn't hurt either....honey and flies and all that... 

Make sure ya spell "later" correctly. And "than".   Is it really proper form to put "Reply no later than" in a memo to a superior?


----------



## The Anti-Royal (8 Mar 2006)

It depends on the tone used.  I've found that "A reply within X days would be appreciated", or some such request, works more often than not.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Mar 2006)

Okay Michael point made... my bad.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Mar 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Okay Michael point made... my bad.



The spelling stuff was just tongue in cheek, but I am serious about the tone towards superiors.  Just curious because I've been surprised in the past - I forget the specific phrase, but there was one closing salutation that as considered ok even though it sounded like one was giving an order to a superior - I was wondering if perhaps this was another example? Memo format changes all the time and I don't pretend to be an SME despite my current trade.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Mar 2006)

Reqs information right of way?


Beats me...


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Mar 2006)

If there was a requirement for urgency, such as needing to make a financial commitment or specific travel plans, these should have been detailed in the original memo to open the opportunity to request a return by a particular date.  A follow-up memo can also highlight such requirements.

With regard to tone; too blunt or openly rude will easily get an emotional reaction (it's much like posting here) and see something slide off the top of the pile - often while someone waits until they are prepared to deal with it after their initial emotional respones subsides (unlike what we see here).

[Staff training for young officers spends (or at least spent) a lot of time reminding writers to think about the tone (i.e., tactfullness) of their staff work - and understanding that the recipeint doesn't know your personality, can't measure your mood, and doesn't feel the same pressures you do.  It emphasizes the need for clarity and brevity, asking only what is needed, and stating very clearly why.  That also prevents extra time and energy expended on getting the immediate questions answered that an incomplete requests may raise.]

Leave Without pay is covered by CFAO 16-1
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/016-01_e.asp

and at QR&O 16.25  LEAVE WITHOUT PAY AND ALLOWANCES
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/qr_o/vol1/ch016_e.asp

which states:



> An officer or non-commissioned member may be granted leave without pay and allowances, in the circumstances prescribed in orders issued by the Chief of the Defence Staff, for a period:
> 
> (a) not exceeding 14 calendar days, if authorized by a commanding officer;
> 
> (b) not exceeding 30 calendar days, including any leave granted under subparagraph (a), if authorized by an officer commanding a command; or



So, your request, if it is being supported, may already have been forwarded to the Brigade Commander for authorization.


----------



## thunder2006 (4 Apr 2006)

I'm getting release 3B after 17 years of service in Cbt Arms. My release date is on the 28 Sep 06, but I submit a Memo to start my vocrehab (TAP) with my last day of work being the 07 Apr, I have not heard anything from my chain of command, so at what point can I go higher or what should be my next step....friday is coming up pretty quick and no one else seen to be doing anything to help me out. I also have to register before the 10 Apr (deadline) on a year long course, but cant proceed untill I get the CO approval on my memo.

Thank You


----------



## big_johnson1 (5 Apr 2006)

I've also submitted a couple of memos (one in January, one last June) and I haven't heard a thing back, even after repeated inquiries into the status of my requests (every 1-2 months). I understand admin can take time, but shouldn't I at least get a message back saying "Wait, out."? It gets frustrating when these are serious career related matters, and I'm not getting anywhere.


----------



## Greywolf (24 Apr 2006)

I've read somewhere that once you've submitted a memo, you're supposed to get a reply within 14 working days.  I just can't find the reference (CFAO? DAOD?) for it.  Can someone help me out?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2006)

SEARCH FUNCTION is my saviour.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33403.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40708.0.html


----------



## Trinity (24 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> SEARCH FUNCTION is my saviour.



Jesus is my saviour...

search is a good friend though...


----------



## Greywolf (24 Apr 2006)

Specifically the memo is a request for voluntary release.


----------

